# PW keeps blowing fuses ?



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

My Wickes 160 bar PW keeps blowing fuses when I use the extension lead.

I make sure that I unravel the extension lead fully and the cable from the PW but it still blows it.

It will make a noise for a second and then nothing - changing the fuse and plugging it directly into a socket in the house makes it work fine.

The extension lead (a Wickes one, cost about £15) specs are 

13A & 250v
3120 Watts (fully unwound)

The PW is 2800W and 230v so it should be ok shouldn't it ?

I really don't want to have to buy a new PW as when this works its really good but its driving me mad (and costing a fortune in 13a fuses) faffing about for 20 mins before I use it !!

thanks


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

whats the connection load of the PW?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> whats the connection load of the PW?


erm what do you mean ?!


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

My Karcher one did exactly the same after about 10 minutes of use . I also got sick of changing the fuse! I just used a different extension lead and its never done it since . Still cant understand why because its the same kind of extension and the same fuse :wall:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Change the extension lead


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Pressure washer is drawing 11.6 amps. best change the extension lead as previously suggested... make sure its a decent one....

also worth checking your mains supply voltage, if its down near the 230 v - 220 v mark then you will up near the rating of the fuse. 
ie 2800w / 220v = 12.72 amps...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Justa said:


> My Wickes 160 bar PW keeps blowing fuses when I use the extension lead.
> 
> I make sure that I unravel the extension lead fully and the cable from the PW but it still blows it.
> 
> ...


Is the extension lead that you are suing really flexible? (like an iron cord or electric kettle) as other have mentioned it sounds likje the extension lead is not up to much, I have the Wickes 160 bar washer , never blown a fuse although I have had to replace the power switch


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks folks i'll try a new lead - this happened with the one before also so I was hoping this would solve it.

What should I look for it an extension lead then ?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

ford nut said:


> Pressure washer is drawing 11.6 amps. best change the extension lead as previously suggested... make sure its a decent one....
> 
> also worth checking your mains supply voltage, if its down near the 230 v - 220 v mark then you will up near the rating of the fuse.
> ie 2800w / 220v = 12.72 amps...


thanks - bit complicated for me though !


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Divide you wattage by your voltage and it gives you the amps, so the lower the voltage the higher the amps....

The extension lead is the issue. If it's under 12 months old take it back and get it exchanged.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Justa said:


> thanks folks i'll try a new lead - this happened with the one before also so I was hoping this would solve it.
> 
> What should I look for it an extension lead then ?


Perhaps a 16A, but you will be able to tell as the cable is very flexible and about thicker than the power lead on the washer.
That said if it's the fuse blowing in the plug for the wsher then it could be the washer at fault, what if you power the washer from a different socket without the lead?


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Superspec said:


> Divide you wattage by your voltage and it gives you the amps, so the lower the voltage the higher the amps....
> 
> The extension lead is the issue. If it's under 12 months old take it back and get it exchanged.


well its supposed to have a Wickes lifetime warranty !


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Perhaps a 16A, but you will be able to tell as the cable is very flexible and about thicker than the power lead on the washer.
> That said if it's the fuse blowing in the plug for the wsher then it could be the washer at fault, what if you power the washer from a different socket without the lead?


If i use a socket in the house its fine...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Justa said:


> well its supposed to have a Wickes lifetime warranty !


Good luck with that 

BTW - it's definitely the extension lead, not your washer.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Justa said:


> If i use a socket in the house its fine...


The lead is faulty then for sure


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Just to clarify a point for me please, is it the fuse in the plug on the pw that is blowing or the fuse in the plug on the extension lead? I must admit to having a cavalier attitude to this type of thing, my solution would be to wrap the fuse in tin foil. n.b. , I am not a qualified leccie !
I have one of those wind up extension leads that has a built in trip. It will not run an electric lawnmower but will run the strimmer.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

zedzedeleven said:


> Just to clarify a point for me please, is it the fuse in the plug on the pw that is blowing or the fuse in the plug on the extension lead? I must admit to having a cavalier attitude to this type of thing, my solution would be to wrap the fuse in tin foil. n.b. , I am not a qualified leccie !
> I have one of those wind up extension leads that has a built in trip. It will not run an electric lawnmower but will run the strimmer.


Well theres some stupid advice right there


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zedzedeleven said:


> Just to clarify a point for me please, is it the fuse in the plug on the pw that is blowing or the fuse in the plug on the extension lead? I must admit to having a cavalier attitude to this type of thing, *my solution would be to wrap the fuse in tin foil. n.b. , I am not a qualified leccie !*
> I have one of those wind up extension leads that has a built in trip. It will not run an electric lawnmower but will run the strimmer.


*Under no circumstances wrap the fuse in tin foil!* Fuses are designed to fail under excess stress and are there for safety, a 13A fuse failing is failing for a reason, the extension lead may have a short circuit that the causes the fuse in the plug to fail before the fuse in the lead, it is safer for the OP to susbstitute the lead rather than the fuse with foil. :speechles


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Blimey, sense of humour failure there hoikey? never mind, soon be christmas!
Justa, buy or make a new extension lead. All the bits are available from electrical retailers. Keep your Wickes cheapo for using with things that don`t draw much current, like inspection lights etc, or get it tested by a leccie at work ( if you work in a place that has it`s own electrician).


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

zedzedeleven said:


> Blimey, sense of humour failure there hoikey? never mind, soon be christmas!
> Justa, buy or make a new extension lead. All the bits are available from electrical retailers. Keep your Wickes cheapo for using with things that don`t draw much current, like inspection lights etc, or get it tested by a leccie at work ( if you work in a place that has it`s own electrician).


As someone who actually understands a bit about electrics I don't think suggesting something like that in jest is really a good idea. I stand by my original comment, if someone took that seriously and actually did it (theres plenty of people about who will do it because the internet says its ok and they don't understand electrics) then the consequences could be rather serious.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

just to confirm its the fuse in the PW that blows

this is the extension lead - http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/156277?wt.ac=sp030006


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Justa said:


> just to confirm its the fuse in the PW that blows
> 
> this is the extension lead - http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/156277?wt.ac=sp030006


This is the lead I use with mine, it was from Argos and older than the power washer


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Might be worth changing the plug on the PW, if there is a bad connection in the plug it will possibly alter the resistance in the line, might be ok on a domestic socket but as the PW is already drawing near to the max current of the lead the increase in resistance will increase the current drawn and blow the fuse... just a thought......


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zedzedeleven said:


> Blimey,* sense of humour failure there* hoikey? never mind, soon be christmas!
> Justa, buy or make a new extension lead. All the bits are available from electrical retailers. Keep your Wickes cheapo for using with things that don`t draw much current, like inspection lights etc, or get it tested by a leccie at work ( if you work in a place that has it`s own electrician).


Sadly whilst many are wise enough to realise it is not the greatest option for a resolve, there are some readers stupid enough to try just that


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Sadly whilst many are wise enough to realise it is not the greatest option for a resolve, there are some readers stupid enough to try just that


Seen it many times including nails in consumer units in place of fuses :doublesho

and the total idiot (well a grown man) who thought jabbing a wood chisel though a blanking grommet in the top of a 3phase control box (think size of a chest of draws) and jiggling it about as if it was a car gear leaver was a good idea... till it contacted a bus bar and blew the chisel apart in his hand :wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andy monty said:


> Seen it many times including nails in consumer units in place of fuses :doublesho
> 
> and the total idiot (well a grown man) who thought jabbing a wood chisel though a blanking grommet in the top of a 3phase control box (think size of a chest of draws) and jiggling it about as if it was a car gear leaver was a good idea... till it contacted a bus bar and blew the chisel apart in his hand :wall:


These sort of people do not just appear on the internet, my one brother was livid at the other after he visited his house and noticed naked live cables near the shower, trouble is the one brother is too 'daft' not to realise the danger , my nephew was visiting me the other day and mentioned an incident where there was a strong essence of gas, if I didn't know my bro was so impractical, I would have suspected he is attempting manslaughter


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

hoikey said:


> As someone who actually understands a bit about electrics I don't think suggesting something like that in jest is really a good idea. I stand by my original comment, if someone took that seriously and actually did it (theres plenty of people about who will do it because the internet says its ok and they don't understand electrics) then the consequences could be rather serious.


So then as someone who understands electrics what is your explanation for this phenomena ?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

zedzedeleven said:


> So then as someone who understands electrics what is your explanation for this phenomena ?


Sounds like the extension lead is ****ed.


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

Avanti said:


> *Under no circumstances wrap the fuse in tin foil!* Fuses are designed to fail under excess stress and are there for safety, a 13A fuse failing is failing for a reason, the extension lead may have a short circuit that the causes the fuse in the plug to fail before the fuse in the lead, it is safer for the OP to susbstitute the lead rather than the fuse with foil. :speechles


i wont tell you what i would do then :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dazfr said:


> i wont tell you what i would do then :lol:


Probably use a nail?
There is no doubt I have a sense of humour, but as mentioned earlier, there are people daft enough to try it, why should we have time out to spare a thought for those that ended their life through sheer stupidness? 
It's not a case of being miserable, it's just that the world has some thick people and sadly some can read posts on the internet :speechles


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zedzedeleven said:


> So then as someone who understands electrics what is your explanation for this phenomena ?


When current flows through a resistance heat is generated, a fuse is designed to break when a current flow exceeds it's design, the fuse rating is usually chosen to offer some safety from fire or even death, a piece of foil may well act as a fuse , but some how way over the design limits of the cable or equipment, a blown fuse is a nice easy way of knowing some fault exisits, once the fault is located an cleared, the fuse blowing issue will not be a problem anymore, as the old saying goes, cure the problem not the symptom
TBH I'm surprised the mods are even allowing such advise to be posted, I know on other forums, medical advice and stuff like this would be deleted :speechles


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Probably use a nail?
> There is no doubt I have a sense of humour, but as mentioned earlier, there are people daft enough to try it, why should we have time out to spare a thought for those that ended their life through sheer stupidness?
> It's not a case of being miserable, it's just that the world has some thick people and sadly some can read posts on the internet :speechles


no an 8mm bolt lol with the head cut off but very naughty


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

dazfr said:


> no an 8mm bolt lol with the head cut off but very naughty


Thats just retarded.


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Thats just retarded.


it worked though and never blew again


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

dazfr said:


> it worked though and never blew again


No, that's because it would take thousands and thousands of amps to burn through it


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

exactly i was running a 190 amp mig on 30m of cable at the time


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

dazfr said:


> exactly i was running a 190 amp mig on 30m of cable at the time


Right. Not the best idea in the world and will be very costly when your wiring all melts because its not protected. Fuses are there to protect the wires, an 8mm bolt will mean that the wires will be the first things to melt and cause a major short.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

You from south America and have a primary coloured neck by the way?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dazfr said:


> no an 8mm bolt lol with the head cut off but very naughty


Since we are talking about domestic mains , why not stick on topic?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Guys,........... simmer..... little off topic...,


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Since we are talking about domestic mains , why not stick on topic?


he is talking about domestic mains by the looks of things... :doublesho (well you can get 190a mig welders that take single phase 240)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andy monty said:


> he is talking about domestic mains by the looks of things... :doublesho (well you can get 190a mig welders that take single phase 240)


IIRC there will be another fuse inside the welder which are low voltage and high current, however if folk wanna cut corners and bodge safety devices, if worst comes to the worst, however nice they were whilst they are alive, there will be no sympathy from this camp


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

it was 240 welder should have been wired in to 16 amp supply it ran for years though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dazfr said:


> it was 240 welder should have been wired in to 16 amp supply it ran for years though


I hear on another forum that you give good head too, is that true?


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

which forum you heard that on


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

hoikey said:


> Right. Not the best idea in the world and will be very costly when your wiring all melts because its not protected. Fuses are there to protect the wires, an 8mm bolt will mean that the wires will be the first things to melt and cause a major short.


Exactly. Like a clutch is designed to break before the rest of the drivetrain in a car...

Out of interest, why does unwinding the extension help? I've always known it works, but never why...


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

PeteG said:


> Exactly. Like a clutch is designed to break before the rest of the drivetrain in a car...
> 
> Out of interest, why does unwinding the extension help? I've always known it works, but never why...


stops it getting warm


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PeteG said:


> Exactly. Like a clutch is designed to break before the rest of the drivetrain in a car...
> 
> Out of interest, why does unwinding the extension help? I've always known it works, but never why...


it helps for 2 reasons, the heat can be dissipated more easily, and coiled wires are inductors and can create a back EMF which can blow a fuse or create other damage.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dazfr said:


> which forum you heard that on


Do you want me to go public with it?
perhaps the same place where it is ok to as you put it "no an 8mm bolt lol with the head cut off" as a mins fuse, 
I think you get the idea of what I'm getting at, stop trolling please?


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Avanti said:


> it helps for 2 reasons, the heat can be dissipated more easily, and coiled wires are inductors and can create a back EMF which can blow a fuse or create other damage.


Aha! Simple as that. Ta!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

An 8mm bolt? That's completely outrageous!







I never have needed more than a 6mm one...




(Just a little joke to lighten the atmos!)


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Russ and his BM said:


> An 8mm bolt? That's completely outrageous!
> 
> (Just a little joke to lighten the atmos!)


that`s all I was trying to do and I got it in the neck! Never mind, I learnt something from it. Still a mystery how it can be a trade though, there are only three wires, one doesn`t matter and the other two can work either way round.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zedzedeleven said:


> that`s all I was trying to do and I got it in the neck! Never mind, I learnt something from it. Still a mystery how it can be a trade though, there are only three wires, one doesn`t matter and the other two can work either way round.


I think the last line (disclaimer) in the post was the difference, it is not a knock on the readers but some would take the foil idea to use in practice.
Sometimes one has to work to the lowest common denominator


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Avanti said:


> I hear on another forum that you give good head too, is that true?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

